# Bath time



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Huh! Bath time? But Mommy I don't want a bath. Are you going to cut my hair too? Yes Maggie but just your face and a little to tidy your feet.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful girl, the problem is she is _always_ so clean and well groomed I don't know if they're before and afters


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss Maggie you look lovely - I'm guessing that last picture is an after one


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

How depressive................................Maggie always looking spotless and the Nuts looking scruffy (specially Peanut, bless her!!) 

Seriously, she looks amazing, bath or no bath.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh Maggie you're such a beautiful girl! Groomed or not. I bet you're not such a grumpy girl as Molly, she hates being combed


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my word she is soooo beautiful!! I wanna KISS that face a dozen times!! I could never keep my poos that length, they do not like being brushed and matt easily. Just lovely. And I cracked up at the picture under the table. Her ears are awesome!! LONG


----------

